# What does this double stack mean?



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

What does double stack mean?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It means rather than having your ammo all in a neat one on top of the other line the ammo is the mag is staggered into two somewhat loose stacks allowing for more ammo capacity. Look at a 1911 mag and a Glock or other higher cal mags. It's pretty easy to tell he difference. A double stack mag it wider and some smaller hands have issues with a good or as comfortable grip on them due to that.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Double the pleasure, double the fun!!


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

If your like me and have to see to understand, here's a pic of a Glock double stack that might help:

http://www.concealed-carry-guide.com/images/magazin_e.jpg

And here's a side by side of a double stack and a single stack:

http://media.photobucket.com/image/single stack magazine/idleprocess/hoglegs/1c8109ad.jpg


----------



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Two all beef patties....and if you add the special sauce, and an extra piece of bread you will have a Big Mac!!


----------



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

I was waiting on that answer, Mike. You forgot to say that it is on the dollar menu.LOL


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Hmmph. And all this time I figured it was twice the pancakes. :anim_lol:


----------

